# Akkustand auslesen?



## Maresuke94 (23. Jan 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich versuch schon länger in Google herauszufinden, ob es eine Anweisung gibt, welche mir den derzeitigen Akkustand meines Handys ermittelt, jedoch habe ich leider nichts gefunden. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß Mare


----------



## dzim (24. Jan 2014)

Ähm... Seriously!? 

Click me!


----------



## Maresuke94 (24. Jan 2014)

Schuldigung, dass ich gefragt habe


----------



## dzim (24. Jan 2014)

;-)

Ich war nur überrascht, dass du es nicht gleich gefunden hast... Bringt es dir etwas?


----------



## Maresuke94 (25. Jan 2014)

Genau das habe ich gesucht vielen dank


----------

